# squeaky shifter



## sbiddle (Dec 16, 2005)

I've got a '94 Altima, 5 speed with a squeaky shifter. From the feel of it I think it's the ball thing and not the linkage itself. My experience with other similar shift mechanisms tells me it's probably a plastic socket that the ball slides in and it probably needs lubrication. My question is: does this use standard grease for the lube or do I need teflon or what? Anyone else have similar problems with the shifter? Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Use a white lithium grease to lubricate it.

Troy


----------



## sbiddle (Dec 16, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Use a white lithium grease to lubricate it.
> 
> Troy


How do I get the thing apart? The Haynes manual isn't too specific. Do I have to remove it from underneath? On other cars I've seen a clip like thing that once removed allows the shifter to be pulled up to allow for cleaning or lubricating of the ball socket. When I look at it from above it doesn't look like it comes apart. Any ideas?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You can lubricate it from above by removing the shift knob and boot. Or you can take it apart underneath and lubricate the bushing under the dust boost as well as the bearing.

Troy


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

If lubricating the top parts of the shifter doesn't stop the squeak then it surely the lower bushing that needs it as well. I had a similar problem with the lower bushing after my car was sitting dormant for some time.


----------

